# Are you old?



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Saw this today. If you can identify five of these folks you are old. Better start funeral planning. 
Or…you watch a lot of old TV on cable.







I can identify way more than five.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> I can identify way more than five.


Me too.

Yes I am old. I found out how old after getting up from 40 years at a desk and trying to do farm work.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I identified the first 5 faces I looked at. 
Then I quit.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I also know all of the words to Lawrence Welk’s closing song. 
I loved it because it meant it was over. 
Thanks for that, Grandma.

I. Am. Methusaleh. 
👵🏻


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

It struck me last night that 40 years ago I was preparing for the start of my senior year in high school.
Any other class of 1982 folks here?


----------



## jeepgrrl (Jun 3, 2020)

Lisa in WA said:


> It struck me last night that 40 years ago I was preparing for the start of my senior year in high school.
> Any other class of 1982 folks here?


Not quite but I'm class of '85!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

jeepgrrl said:


> Not quite but I'm class of '85!


My brother and sisters class!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> I also know all of the words to Lawrence Welk’s closing song.
> I loved it because it meant it was over.
> Thanks for that, Grandma.
> 
> ...


Too funny. I had to sit through LW with my grandmother too. I was able to tune it out.


----------



## jeepgrrl (Jun 3, 2020)

I could identify 32 folks in the picture by name, including Lassie. Some faces I recognized but couldn't remember their names. If I could blow up the picture on my laptop so I could see some of the faces better, I might get a few more.

So yeah, I guess I'm old too! 😁


----------



## jeepgrrl (Jun 3, 2020)

Lisa in WA said:


> I also know all of the words to Lawrence Welk’s closing song.
> I loved it because it meant it was over.
> Thanks for that, Grandma.
> 
> ...


My grandmother absolutely adored Lawrence Welk, she used to sing along with him all the time. I remember when I was little we had to sit through the Lawrence Welk show, which was on either on Saturday or Sunday nights at 7pm, so we could watch Emergency!, which was on at 8pm. So I probably know more songs from his program than I would ever care to admit!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

@jeepgrrl 
I used to be a jeep girl too. 
got rid of my last one a few years ago. Dark cherry red. I loved it. 
though I keep thinking about getting another. 
I miss the stick shift.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

jeepgrrl said:


> My grandmother absolutely adored Lawrence Welk, she used to sing along with him all the time. I remember when I was little we had to sit through the Lawrence Welk show, which was on either on Saturday or Sunday nights at 7pm, so we could watch Emergency!, which was on at 8pm. So I probably know more songs from his program than I would ever care to admit!


my favorite Emergency was when the lady got her big toe stuck in the bath tub faucet and Johnny and Roy had to deal with the nekkid lady. Lots of giggles.


----------



## jeepgrrl (Jun 3, 2020)

We don't subscribe to cable/satellite TV (but we do have Netflix and Amazon), so we are limited to the channels that the antenna picks up. I usually watch MeTV, which has a lot of the old TV classics on. I can't stand the programming of the big network channels, the stupid reality TV shows, etc. However, I do like to watch "Ice Road Truckers" reruns on Quest!


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Lisa in WA said:


> It struck me last night that 40 years ago I was preparing for the start of my senior year in high school.
> Any other class of 1982 folks here?


Yep. I'm not old though.


----------



## jeepgrrl (Jun 3, 2020)

Lisa in WA said:


> @jeepgrrl
> I used to be a jeep girl too.
> got rid of my last one a few years ago. Dark cherry red. I loved it.
> though I keep thinking about getting another.
> I miss the stick shift.


I love my Jeep, I'm going to be buried in him when I die, lol! His name is Cosmic Charlie, and he is a white 2014 JKU Sahara, but I've swapped out a lot of the stock parts, lifted it and run on 35s. I would have preferred the manual tranny but I heard they were really hard to shift? I originally got my Jeep so I could haul my three huskies around in it. The 15-16 mpg is not so much fun, especially now that gas is over $3/gal!

I highly encourage you to get another Jeep! The JLs are pretty nice! OIIIIIIIO


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Lisa in WA said:


> It struck me last night that 40 years ago I was preparing for the start of my senior year in high school.
> Any other class of 1982 folks here?


A lot more than five and like someone said enlarge that sucker..

Strange that I got an invitation to my 56th. year HS reunion a few minutes ago


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> Saw this today. If you can identify five of these folks you are old. Better start funeral planning.
> Or…you watch a lot of old TV on cable.
> View attachment 98368
> I can identify way more than five.


Yup!!


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Ancient apparently! I had to just stop. I was scared I knew them all since I knew all the ones I looked at.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I picked cotton for months to make enough to help pay for my family's first TV. It was 19 or maybe 17 inches. Called a portable, but that's OK, we were pretty content with it. Got 2 channels. 
I know Alfred Hitchcock's face. I'll be old someday, but til then, might as well keep $hitting and grinning. That's what them store bought teeth are for..the grinning part, that is. 
Class of 1969.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I recognized quite a few by personal name, and more by their TV/ movie name, 43 in total. Each time I went through the picture I'd recognize a couple more. 
I also remember watching Lawrence Welk, on Sunday nights. I'll always have a soft spot for that show, sometimes my parents would dance to the music playing,especially waltzing, and then they tried to teach us too. The closing song is running round and round in my head now. 
Lisa in WA asked if anyone else was class of '82. Yes, I graduated from college that year.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I may try to sit thru an episode of a wunna and a twooah just to reminisce of my mother but I don't think I will get far.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Class of '83 here.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Not old though. Just my knee.




mreynolds said:


> Class of '83 here.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Class of '83 here also


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


>


Sorry. Can’t help you. I don’t know who any of them are.

I do have a question, though. Really, two:
Why are all the men wearing black N95s around their necks, and why didn’t the women get one?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Sorry. Can’t help you. I don’t know who any of them are.
> 
> I do have a question, though. Really, two:
> Why are all the men wearing black N95s around their necks, and why didn’t the women get one?


@Lisa in WA let me get this.

It was a perfect example of an earlier time and male privilege. The patriarchy at work. 

You young whippersnapper you


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Sorry, I don't see well enough to identify faces so small.

I do recognize Lassie, though.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yes indeed i can even with my poor eyesight. i'll look at them again next month when i get my eyes fixed. i still watch all the old shows on youtube and also old movies that i have tons of. ~Georgia


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

I recognized 17 of them right away but it’s hard to zoom in and see them clearly.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Sorry. Can’t help you. I don’t know who any of them are.
> 
> I do have a question, though. Really, two:
> Why are all the men wearing black N95s around their necks, and why didn’t the women get one?


What’s a black N95s?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

georger said:


> What’s a black N95s?


Covid masks, colored black.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> It struck me last night that 40 years ago I was preparing for the start of my senior year in high school.
> Any other class of 1982 folks here?


Me!!!


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Not old though. Just my knee.


Mike is better. Got a stationary bike yesterday and today. That's what the phiscal therapist recommended. It feels so much better than my ankle now!!!


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

I know the dogs is name is Lassie(never liked those reruns). I have seen the guy with the black rimmed glasses in the front middle, he talked with a cigar in his mouth, but I don't know his name or what he did. Don't recognize anyone else.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Ziptie said:


> I know the dogs is name is Lassie(never liked those reruns). I have seen the guy with the black rimmed glasses in the front middle, he talked with a cigar in his mouth, but I don't know his name or what he did. Don't recognize anyone else.


That’s Charlie Chaplin.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

We do h


HDRider said:


> @Lisa in WA let me get this.
> 
> It was a perfect example of an earlier time and male privilege. The patriarchy at work.
> 
> You young whippersnapper you


mext thing out of his mouth will be, “Okay, Boomer”.
Little brat.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

mreynolds said:


> Not old though. Just my knee.


I was almost in 83. I was born on Aug31 and the deadline was sept 1
my knee is still all buggered up. It’s been six weeks and now my lower back and hip hurt from favoring it. It’s not really my knee though.
Its on the outside and bottom. If I press in there it hurts. 
Woe is me…


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

jeepgrrl said:


> Not quite but I'm class of '85!


You are just kids. Class of 68 here. I don't recognize any of the pics cause my eyes are too bad. Does that count?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> We do h
> 
> mext thing out of his mouth will be, “Okay, Boomer”.
> Little brat.


Nah, knowing the vocabulary of our monkey friend, @GunMonkeyIntl could do much better than a Gretaism.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Nah, knowing the vocabulary of our monkey friend, @GunMonkeyIntl could do much better than a Gretaism.


It’s not a Gretaism, it’s American.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> It’s not a Gretaism, it’s American.


All I know I learned from a meme


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> We do h
> 
> mext thing out of his mouth will be, “Okay, Boomer”.
> Little brat.


Which one’s Shakespeare?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I couldn't find five of them that I didn't know. I am going to go take a nap now.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

I recognize about 95% of them. I guess I was in front of the TV too much as a kid?
Wow, lots of 80’s people here. Class of ‘83 here.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

67drake said:


> I recognize about 95% of them. I guess I was in front of the TV too much as a kid?
> Wow, lots of 80’s people here. Class of ‘83 here.


The '83's have it. We will make @Lisa in WA an honorary one too since it was a case of a bad birthday in her case. My sister graduated at 17 also as hers was August 27th.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Lisa in WA said:


> It struck me last night that 40 years ago I was preparing for the start of my senior year in high school.
> Any other class of 1982 folks here?


No, class of '71!


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I can't even see them never mind identify them. I got no class at all.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Well, I can name 5 people, 6 if you count lassie. I guess that means I am on the edge of being old?
😁 I am embracing it as a privilege. Heck, I can say; "I remember when people left the house without a phone OR a mask."

I do remember my grammy watching Lawrence Welk, I seem to remember bubbles, but no song...


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

We watched Antique Road show and Lawrence Welk comes on right before it. I shiver a little as I mute it and avert my eyes. 

When I was a little kid I committed to never watching talent shows on TV. Bam, what floods prime time now?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Lisa in WA said:


> @jeepgrrl
> I used to be a jeep girl too.
> got rid of my last one a few years ago. Dark cherry red. I loved it.
> though I keep thinking about getting another.
> I miss the stick shift.


Never get rid of your jeep.

Okay, I admit we sold the CJ5 last year, but it was a project that just wasn't going to happen.

Hubs still drives an '82 CJ7 daily. 

The Scrambler is slowly rotting, waiting for us to finish the house so we can get him back on the road.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Not old though. Just my knee.


I've been in three roll over car crashes . Nothing hurt worse than my knee right now. Been kicked by a horse and several cows but nothing compares to this!!!


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Lisa in WA said:


> Saw this today. If you can identify five of these folks you are old. Better start funeral planning.
> Or…you watch a lot of old TV on cable.
> View attachment 98368
> I can identify way more than five.


Photos to small as i can't see very well even with glasses.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Lisa in WA said:


> It struck me last night that 40 years ago I was preparing for the start of my senior year in high school.
> Any other class of 1982 folks here?


Class of 55.  4years Marine, 30 years engineer, 10 years U.S. Immigration, 20 years Farmer. I will not retire till i drop dead.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

101pigs said:


> Class of 55.  4years Marine, 30 years engineer, 10 years U.S. Immigration, 20 years Farmer. I will not retire till i drop dead.


P.S. 5 Heart operations so far.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> It struck me last night that 40 years ago I was preparing for the start of my senior year in high school.
> Any other class of 1982 folks here?


Forty years ago was when I graduated from high school — so, class of '81.


----------



## ScottOz (Mar 10, 2020)

I know 36 of them. I am 52.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Ziptie said:


> . I have seen the guy with the black rimmed glasses in the front middle, he talked with a cigar in his mouth, but I don't know his name or what he did. Don't recognize anyone else.





GunMonkeyIntl said:


> That’s Charlie Chaplin.


Not Charlie Chaplin. It's George Burns.

The picture gets too fuzzy when I enlarge it for me to pick out more than a few. But I know George Burns is there in front of Telly Savalas, along with Lucille Ball, Dean Martin, Jim Neighbors and Alfred Hitchcock.

I watch a lot of old tv over the antenna.

Class of '83 here.

I loved Lawrence Welk, the band, the costumes, the whole atmosphere was amazing to me anyway.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I see George Burns, Alfred Hitchcock, Dom Deluise, one of the BeeGees??? Robert Wagner? And maybe Lucille Ball.

I feel like the lady nearest the camera in the nice dress I should know too.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

altair said:


> I see George Burns, Alfred Hitchcock, Dom Deluise, one of the BeeGees??? Robert Wagner? And maybe Lucille Ball.
> 
> I feel like the lady nearest the camera in the nice dress I should know too.


Do you mean Mary Tyler Moore?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Here is a key.








The CBS 50th Anniversary Photo


This crossed my Facebook feed the other day, with the title “If you can recognize 5 of these people, you’re old.” Well, I’m old. And I recognize most of them, but not all. S…




playingintheworldgame.com


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Danaus29 said:


> Not Charlie Chaplin. It's George Burns.


Yeah. It was a joke.

I’m really not that young, I was just digging at Lisa because she’s fun.

I actually recognize most of the faces in that photo, but I couldn’t tell you the name of more than a couple. I was a child long enough ago that, if your home had a second TV in it, it was almost surely B&W. I just never watched much TV. It just wasn’t a big thing in our house and has remained that way my whole life. If I’ve had a week in my life with more than about 5 hours of television it was because I was sick and didn’t have anything else to do.

ETA: It kind of drives my wife nuts because she does come from a TV-watching family. I like a good documentary or movie, and the occasional series gets my interest, but we never end up getting to watch them on a schedule that works for her.

For instance, I found a series I think I’m going to like on Netflix, called Away. Hillary Swank plays the commander on Earth’s first mission to Mars. The writing, acting, directing, and cinematography are all top-notch, and I didn’t once start gacking about the amateur production. It really is well made, and I think Hillary Swank is one of the greatest living actresses. I actually believe her when she’s in character.

Unfortunately for my wife, it took two nights to get through the first 50 minute episode. I’m looking forward to starting the second episode tonight. We started watching it on Wednesday.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks for the key. I am familiar with more of them than I thought.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

We had one tv, and it was black and white.

I spent a lot more time in front of the tv than I wanted. Still do occasionally.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Danaus29 said:


> We had one tv, and it was black and white.
> 
> I spent a lot more time in front of the tv than I wanted. Still do occasionally.


Nothing wrong with that. Entertainment is entertainment. I wasn’t meaning to condescend TV, if that’s how it came off. My weakness has always been books and video games. I’ve had more than one day disappear, without explanation, to one or the other. Granted, I haven’t played a video game in a few years, and the stack of books I’ve bought but purposefully left off the shelf is growing, but that’s just work. My field has been crazy the last few years. All I have time for lately is work, the property, and cooking… I won’t give up making food and hooch for anything.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Books are my weakness too. I just bought 3 to add to the growing stack of "to be read". My problem is I like reading at night, when everything is quiet. More than one night has passed without me getting any sleep.

I was always taught tv was mind sucking entertainment. That may be but some shows are enjoyable. Your comment did not seem condescending about tv. Some people enjoy it more than others.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> We had one tv, and it was black and white.
> 
> I spent a lot more time in front of the tv than I wanted. Still do occasionally.


Black and White tv killed me during Watergate!!!


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Earlier this month I realized I am officially old when our son turned 40. The photo clinched it, even where I don't recall the performers name I remember the show on most of them. Class of 79.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Way too many but class of 80 and spent 2 years with a OTA recently
Enjoyed all the old stuff
Johnny Carson great
So much old stuff on me tv
No tv since January now
Not sure if I ever will again
I read a lot
I'm up before daylight and outside
Come in around dark go to bed around 8 or 9
I went 12 years without a tv at one time
Not a big deal


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

The first time I ever saw a TV was when my mum rented a tv to watch the Queens Coronation in 53, in black and white of course. I dont remember having or watching much tv during my working years, not sure it thats memory loss or reflects what was on the thing at the time, I just know the one now sitting in the corner as a distinct lack of reason to turn it on....but thats a whole nother discussion!

As others have said here I too was an avid reader but I find I am having the same problem with books in finding new novels that I like that I have not previously read (usually multiple times over the years) but will struggle through a bad book sometimes simply because I like reading.

Read it, seen it, been there, done that, low tolerance for 'crap' …...must be getting old?


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

I recognized almost all of them-- a little tuff cuz several of them are pictures of stars taken when they were older...

I'm so old that when i was a kid, The Dead Sea was just starting to feel a little ill...and dirt was still white back then.


----------



## DebbieJ (Oct 9, 2016)

Oh my! I’m finally old at almost 70! I’m actually glad to be old. I just don’t wanna look it. But, it come with the year. I look at it like the world has had the pleasure of my company for almost 70 years. And God will call me home when He wants me.


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm sure I could identify many of them if the photo was large enough for these old eyes to see.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Farmer Dave said:


> I'm sure I could identify many of them if the photo was large enough for these old eyes to see.


Yea, it's a Catch 22-- you have to be old enough to remember them, but not so old you can't remember them.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Sorry. Can’t help you. I don’t know who any of them are.
> 
> I do have a question, though. Really, two:
> Why are all the men wearing black N95s around their necks, and why didn’t the women get one?


Women are smarter than men


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Near as i can remember these people all came with a test pattern


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

And they weren't on after 10:00 pm.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Ziptie said:


> I know the dogs is name is Lassie(never liked those reruns). I have seen the guy with the black rimmed glasses in the front middle, he talked with a cigar in his mouth, but I don't know his name or what he did. Don't recognize anyone else.


Class of '80

George Burns with the round black rimmed glasses and the cigar 

I recognize alot of them.

I see Eddie van Halen's ex wife!


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Lisa in WA said:


> Saw this today. If you can identify five of these folks you are old. Better start funeral planning.
> Or…you watch a lot of old TV on cable.
> View attachment 98368
> I can identify way more than five.


Holy crap Batman!

I graduated from Peoria AZ High School 47 years ago.

At a quick glance I counted 42 faces that I readily recognize.

Does that mean that I'm already dead?

My conundrum is, how can I have one foot in the grave if I've only got one leg?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Tom Horn said:


> Holy crap Batman!
> 
> I graduated from Peoria AZ High School 47 years ago.
> 
> ...


I used to live in Litchfield Park.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Lisa in WA said:


> I used to live in Litchfield Park.



Interesting. My little sister lives there now.

Cue the music.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Tom Horn said:


> Interesting. My little sister lives there now.


I haven’t been back in about 19 years. But the city moved out around it. It used to be all cotton and rose fields around it. Now it’s all red tiled roofs and strip malls From what I hear.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Lisa in WA said:


> I haven’t been back in about 19 years. But the city moved out around it. It used to be all cotton and rose fields around it. Now it’s all red tiled roofs and strip malls From what I hear.


Yeah, it was all agricultural when I was a kid. Now it's all houses, concrete and asphalt from Phoenix to Buckeye.

Did you see that I added music to my first reply to you?


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

In last two weeks my knee feels like it 85. The rest fully functional. Worst pain I've ever had!!! I put grab bars on each side of the toilet...


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

TripleD said:


> In last two weeks my knee feels like it 85. The rest fully functional. Worst pain I've ever had!!! I put grab bars on each side of the toilet...


Time to get that shot in the knee.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Wednesday morning at 830 . I love my doctor answering my phone !!!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I’m getting old, I was a teen when god made dirt.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Evons hubby said:


> I’m getting old, I was a teen when god made dirt.


I once got arrested for Velociraptor fighting out behind the cave.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

mreynolds said:


> I once got arrested for Velociraptor fighting out behind the cave.


But, @Evons hubby, dirt was around longer than that. 

How are you doing? Still looking out the window or is the window looking out at you?


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

mreynolds said:


> Time to get that shot in the knee.



À la Tonya Harding?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

mreynolds said:


> But, @Evons hubby, dirt was around longer than that.
> 
> How are you doing? Still looking out the window or is the window looking out at you?


Still watching the world thru the window.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Evons hubby said:


> Still watching the world thru the window.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

mreynolds said:


> Sorry to hear that.


No worries, my view is not likely to change until I’m looking up at the box lid. I’ll take the window!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i'm feeling it myself tonight. i know what i did though. i was sweeping the driveway to get the rest of the sand off between the bricks. sweeping is so hard on the back. i can't sit only lie down and it's too early for bed. i'm going about here like a zombie. full of powerfull muscle relaxants and pain pills. i'm standing trying to type this. probably a ton of mistakes. ~Georgia


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

newfieannie said:


> i'm feeling it myself tonight. i know what i did though. i was sweeping the driveway to get the rest of the sand off between the bricks. sweeping is so hard on the back. i can't sit only lie down and it's too early for bed. i'm going about here like a zombie. full of powerfull muscle relaxants and pain pills. i'm standing trying to type this. probably a ton of mistakes. ~Georgia


Hope you feel better in the morning.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

TripleD said:


> Wednesday morning at 830 . I love my doctor answering my phone !!!


I can hold out to tomorrow. Three roll over wrecks , cut, shot stabbed and thrown off horses. Nothing compares to my knee pain. I guess I'm getting old!!! Even worse than a cow kicking me in elbow 🤣


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

TripleD said:


> I can hold out to tomorrow. Three roll over wrecks , cut, shot stabbed and thrown off horses. Nothing compares to my knee pain. I guess I'm getting old!!! Even worse than a cow kicking me in elbow 🤣



Easy to fix. Just ride to town on your horse, get thrown off and stabbed at the bar. 

You'll forget all about that knee. 

Let me know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Easy to fix. Just ride to town on your horse, get thrown off and stabbed at the bar.
> 
> You'll forget all about that knee.
> 
> Let me know how it goes tomorrow.


Sold the horse years ago. No bar in town. I might have have to go to the bad side of town and hand out some knives!!! It can't be much worse 😜....


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Today, I thought of this thread when I was fueling up the car.

I am so old that I remember when the counter for the amount of gas going in climbed faster than the numbers of the cost of the gas.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

That's not that old. When I was in Georgia in 89-90ish, gas was 89 cents a gallon. I bought a big truck and immediately Desert Shield/Storm happened and gas went over a buck, then kept going.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

TripleD said:


> In last two weeks my knee feels like it 85. The rest fully functional. Worst pain I've ever had!!! I put grab bars on each side of the toilet...


I put 15 miles on the stationary bike yesterday and 10 today. Pain level has eased off. I still can't believe my family doctor thinks I've torn something??? The swelling has gone down 😂


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Glad you are some better. Hopefully you will have continued improvement!


----------

